# Tank size question....



## adanac50 (Apr 26, 2010)

Is there a 6ft tank that is L72" x D12" x H18"?


----------



## Clownloachlover (Apr 21, 2010)

that is a 56 gallon tank which is pretty small given that sized foot print...a more common size would be a 72 gallon which is 72 x 12 x 24


----------



## adanac50 (Apr 26, 2010)

Clownloachlover said:


> that is a 56 gallon tank which is pretty small given that sized foot print...a more common size would be a 72 gallon which is 72 x 12 x 24


The dims I quoted comes up as a 68 gallon tank via Aquarium Volume calculator...adding 6 more inches in height comes out to 90 gallons.


----------



## Clownloachlover (Apr 21, 2010)

my mistake calculator I used was wrong! try and stick with common sizes...that way you are likley to find what you are looking for...custom sizes cost more money!


----------



## hp10BII (Apr 23, 2010)

Clownloachlover said:


> my mistake calculator I used was wrong! try and stick with common sizes...that way you are likley to find what you are looking for...custom sizes cost more money!


and...probably much harder to sell down the road.


----------



## adanac50 (Apr 26, 2010)

Clownloachlover said:


> my mistake calculator I used was wrong! try and stick with common sizes...that way you are likley to find what you are looking for...custom sizes cost more money!


Understood...so you are telling me that is NOT a standard tank size? I have no intention of custom ordering this size, just curious on availability (if any).


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Wow, a 72x12 tank I don't think I've ever seen before as a standard factory tank size. Would appear very skinny for a 6 footer.


----------



## adanac50 (Apr 26, 2010)

tony1928 said:


> Wow, a 72x12 tank I don't think I've ever seen before as a standard factory tank size. Would appear very skinny for a 6 footer.


I'm thinking it's not made due to the fact that it would be too skinny/unsafe?


----------

